# Linklisten Script, Terminplaner und Template Datei gesucht.



## MastaSharky (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich möchte eine Freiwillige Feuerwehr Homepage basteln in der folgendes noch integriert werden soll.

Linklisten Script, Terminplaner (Damit man weiß wann z.b. eine Veranstaltung ist) und eine Template Datei die man verändern kann und schon ist das Layout komplett verändert ohne jede Datei zu verändern.



Ich suche ein Script was man online bedienen kann. (Mit PW SChutz, auf jeden Fall nicht jeder soll nen Link eintragen können)
Es soll Text, Grafik oder Flash Links/Banner integrieren können und wenns geht auch die klicks zählen und eventuell kann noch ne information neben oder unter dem Link ausgegeben werden.
Das sind die Vorstellungen die wirklich klasse wären. Das ganze soll dann in einem Htaccess geschützten Bereich editierbar sein, das heißt sehr leicht Links hinzufügen und löschen. Mir geht es nur um dieses Script. Ich habe schon viel rumgesucht und auf paar script seiten war ich auch schon, aber ich habe nicht wirklich was in dieser richtung gefunden. Nur paar scripts die nicht sonderlich gut sind. Meine Frage gibt es sowas oder suche ich vergebens? Wenn ihr vielleicht paar links geben könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Zum zweiten Suche ich einen Terminplaner. Der Admin soll nur Termine eingeben und löschen können, am besten soll ein Kalender angezeigt werden der übers ganze Jahr geht. also so ne Liste. In den Tagen soll dann z.b. die Uhrzeit stehen wann es anfängt und Was das überhaupt für ein event ist. Also z.b. Samstag, blabla.
Es ist egal ob es in ner Datei gespeichert wird oder mySQL braucht. Habe auch schon nach Eventkalender Script oder Terminkalender gesucht, aber nicht wirklich was gutes gefunden, bisher alles nicht für das was ich vor habe geeignet und die nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.


Und zu guter letzt suche ich ne Lösung für ein template.
Ich habe eine Homepage mit vielen Links. Die in dem mittleren frame geladen werden. Aber wenn ich mal ein Layout (Farben, Rahmenfarbe, Hintergrundfarbe der verschiedenen Rahmen.) ändern will, dann muss ich von ca. 15 PHP Seiten den code ändern. Schriftart, Farbe und Scrollbalken und solche Spielereien habe ich in ner CSS Datei gespeichert. Das ist nicht das Problem, dort kann ich wohl auch das mit dem Rahmen usw integrieren.

Ich möchte sehr gerne eine Template Datei erstellen und dann für den inhalt einfach ne reine weiße html oder php seite bearbeiten können. Darin enthalten muss ja eigentlich nur eine zeile code um das template zu integrieren. Ist das möglich? also es soll ne offizielle seite werden wo Kiddies dran werkeln dürfen. Aber sie sollen nix am Layout verändern können, also damit das alles schön harmonisch passt. Die sollen lediglich nur die texte und Bilder einfügen können von den Storys usw. Nicht aber die Hintergrundfarbe vom Rahmen usw.
Ist das möglich?

Beispiel wie ich das meine ist z.b. hier. mit dem Layout komplett ändern, aber inhalt bleibt gleich, ich möchte aber nicht, dass Leute erst draufklicken müssen um das neue Layout zu sehen, sondern ich soll einfach ein festes intern eingeben können und was für alle anderen übernommen wird.
>>>Beispiel<<< 


Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Mühen und Hilfen.
PS ich habe schon einige Foren und Suchmaschinen durchsucht.


----------



## Gumbo (8. Oktober 2004)

Da hat aber jemand Ansprüche!

Die einzige Lösung, die alle deine Ansprüche abdeckt ist ein Portalsystem. Wirf einfach mal die Suchmaschine an.

Was dein Beispiel zum Ändern der Gestaltung angeht, handelt es sich nicht – wie vielleicht vermütet – um zwei Templates, sondern um zwei verschiedene Stylesheets.


----------



## MastaSharky (8. Oktober 2004)

hm so ein Portal ist natürlich die einfachste Methode. Aber bei dieser Homepage sollte das Menü nur einmal geladen werden, damit die Ladezeit verkürzt wird und optisch später auch super aussehen soll.

hab noch was zum Thema CSS gefunden gehabt, vielen dank für den kleinen Denker.
http://www.drweb.de/muster/linker.php
das ist mal ein beispiel, aber bei mir sind auch noch rahmen (Tabellen) zu sehen, und da weiß ich nicht genau wie ich da die hintergrundfarbe global ändern kann.
also um besser zu sagen habe ich in jeder seite zwei Tabellen, eine Tabelle in der anderen. die hintere Tabelle ist meinetwegen Braun und diie darüberliegende Tabelle ist Rot. Aber Man sieht nur ein wenig von dem anderen Tabelle.

Man sieht es wie auf diesem pic hier:





also dort wo News steht, ist eigentlich eine Tabelle mit 3 Feldern, in dem ganz linken und rechten sind jeweils zwei grafiken, die später eine rundung für das fenster darstellen soll.
Darunter soll der Inhalt kommen im großen Fenster. Man sieht es schlecht, dass es wirklich zwei Tabellen in einer sind. Zur Not könnte man ja auch die Rahmenfarbe ändern, dann ist die Hintergrundfarbe in der Farbe und die Rahmenfarbe hat ne andere.

Aber dennoch sind es ja dann zwei Tabellen, einmal für die Überschrift, und einmal für den ganzen Text. Und wenn ich die Farbe von einer Tabelle ändere, ändert sich die doch im CSS dann auch gleich mit oder?


```
<table border=0 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 bordercolor="#FFF8FF" bgcolor="#d4b6ab">
  <tr>
    <td class=TopInfo><img src=rahmenlinks.gif height=19 width=15 align=absmiddle>Aktivit&auml;ten<img src=rahmenrechts.gif width=15 height=19 align=absmiddle></td>
  </tr>
</table>
<TABLE width="100%" 
            border=0 cellPadding=0 cellSpacing=0 bordercolor="#FFF8FF" bgColor=#d4b6ab>
  <TBODY>
    <TR>
      <TD><TABLE width="100%" height="146" border=0 cellPadding=2 cellSpacing=1>
          <TBODY>
            <TR>
              <TD bordercolor="#FFF8FF" bgColor=#FFF8FF><p>&nbsp;</p>
                </TD>
            </TR>
          </TBODY>
      </TABLE>      </TD>
    </TR>
  </TBODY>
</TABLE>
<p align="center">
```


----------



## Lonesome Walker (28. Juni 2005)

Nix für ungut, aber:

Du kommst hierher, weil Du Hilfe erwartest.

Wenn Dir jemand hier dann hilft, dann solltest Du nicht sagen: "Nee, das weiß ich ja besser...!"

Fakt ist, Du warst zu faul zum googlen.

Denn, hättest Du auch nur ein Script div. Portale angesehen, dann wüßtest Du, daß die meisten mit sogenannten Frames arbeiten, sodaß bei Klicks sich immer nur der Inhalt eines Frames ändert...


----------

